# Diver kills shark after 2-hr. Battle



## Outdooralm (May 23, 2009)

That guy is officially the man with a capitol M.
http://www.nypost.com/seven/03122009/news/nationalnews/moment_of_tooth_159201.htm


----------



## Outdooralm (May 23, 2009)

Here is a better link with a video.
http://surftherenow.com/2009/03/13/diver-fights-and-kills-12-ft-tiger-shark-photos/


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2009)

Hmmmm, think I'm gonna hold my tongue. As many opportunities as he had to come up for air without the shark attacking him or even making a move to.......


----------



## FishingAddict (May 23, 2009)

I donno, Turtle.  Sounds like very very experianced divers who really respect the creature.  Hard for me to second guess it.


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2009)

FishingAddict said:


> I donno, Turtle.  Sounds like very very experianced divers who really respect the creature.  Hard for me to second guess it.




Maybe so but very experienced divers would know that the first thing you do is poke a shark in the sensory area (his nose) and drive him away, not spear him in a non-lethal area. 

I just don't see how, if he had clearance time and time again to come up for air, that the shark was posing that much of a threat.   No excuse for it taking two hours to kill this shark, spear it through the head to begin with and be done with it. Looks to me like they were having more fun playing with an injured creature than anything.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 23, 2009)

FishingAddict said:


> I donno, Turtle.  Sounds like very very experianced divers who really respect the creature.  Hard for me to second guess it.



Why did they just get out of the water.  They even said that one of the guys was passing gear off to a boat...then the guy running the boat told the guy with the spear gun to go help.  Why didn't the operator of the boat just go over and get them into the boat?  Sounds like a load of manure to me.  Maybe a couple of thrill seekers would be more like it.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 23, 2009)

They did try to spear it in the head, but it was bouncing off the skull.

As they said, they tried to kill it as quickly as possible, once they shot it once in the gills.

I don't understand why one would not think it was a threat if you could they could get to the top. Sharks eat things off the top of the water all of the time.

Perhaps they were on the way back to the boat when the shark started acting too funky.

If they were handing gear to another guy on the boat, they might have had an anchor down, which would have taken a long time to get up.

Also, a shark is dangerous- but a running prop in the ocean ain't good to come in contact with either.

Maybe they were thrill seekers, but from the sounds of it, I'm going to say no.  It's way too easy to second guess someone with good intentions.  Not fair in my book. I was not there.


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2009)

FishingAddict said:


> They did try to spear it in the head, but it was bouncing off the skull.




But they were able to get a knife in its brain....... AFTER they admittedly speared it 7 times.  

I don't doubt for a minute that if faced by a Tiger shark, that I would have reacted the same way, I probably would've speared it myself BUT I'm not gonna give these guys "props" or declare they are "Da Man" for literally bragging and parading a suffering animal all over the internet.  

Sure, their life might have been in danger, but would the shark drag a half dead person to his den of shark buddies and pop a top on a cold one while they all stood around enjoying watching the human die?  Nah, he'd have finished the human off in one or two chomps and been done with it. 

They turned a simple moment of survival into a crappy Steven Segal movie.


----------



## Outdooralm (May 23, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Hmmmm, think I'm gonna hold my tongue.


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2009)

Outdooralm said:


>



Yeah, well I'm a woman, I'm free to change my mind.


----------



## Outdooralm (May 23, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> I probably would've speared it myself BUT I'm not gonna give these guys "props" or declare they are "Da Man" for literally bragging and parading a suffering animal all over the internet.



The guy killed a 12 foot tiger shark with a Stick and a knife that does not happen everyday I would brag about it to. 

You Bowfish?


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2009)

Outdooralm said:


> The guy killed a 12 foot tiger shark with a Stick and a knife that does not happen everyday I would brag about it to.
> 
> You Bowfish?




Yes they did, after 8 attempts at killing the animal. 

No I don't, what's your point?


----------



## Outdooralm (May 23, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> No I don't, what's your point?



Just wondering .


----------



## redneckacorn (May 23, 2009)

Right beside it there was another link to a story about a 19 year old that was killed by a shark while he was trying to get in the boat. Sharks like to eat off the surface it sounds like, I'm not sure but I don't think that was an exceptional specimen of his spescies, he met something in his world he thought was prey, it turned out to be a predator, sounds like nature in it's prime. He wasn't hungry anymore either.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 23, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> But they were able to get a knife in its brain....... AFTER they admittedly speared it 7 times.
> 
> I don't doubt for a minute that if faced by a Tiger shark, that I would have reacted the same way, I probably would've speared it myself BUT I'm not gonna give these guys "props" or declare they are "Da Man" for literally bragging and parading a suffering animal all over the internet.
> 
> ...




Of course they waited til it was speared 7 times...you gonna swim up to an angry 12 foot shark before it's wooped and put a knife in it's head


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2009)

FishingAddict said:


> Of course they waited til it was speared 7 times...you gonna swim up to an angry 12 foot shark before it's wooped and put a knife in it's head



Looks to me like he was dancing with it with a bunch of spears sticking out of it.


----------



## Outdooralm (May 23, 2009)

But he had to spear it THAT MANY TIMES so that he could put a knife in it


----------



## Outdooralm (May 23, 2009)

redneckacorn said:


> Right beside it there was another link to a story about a 19 year old that was killed by a shark while he was trying to get in the boat. Sharks like to eat off the surface it sounds like, I'm not sure but I don't think that was an exceptional specimen of his spescies, he met something in his world he thought was prey, it turned out to be a predator, sounds like nature in it's prime. He wasn't hungry anymore either.



Thank you glad to see some one stand up for these guys .


----------



## Sharkfighter (May 23, 2009)

Everything in perspective and bow woman is dead wrong.  If you hunt with a bow and seriously wound a bear (or any animal)would you let it wander off to die?

Camera guy was not near guys with guns who were loading stuff on boat.  Spear guy goes back to help camera guy and puts himself betweeen camera guy and Shark.  All have experience in diving with sharks and are excellent at their craft.  THey hoped to avoid a fight.  Shark exhibits aggressive behavior and they shoot it.  

At this point they could have gotten away without finishing it off and leave this beast wounded with a spear sticking out.  Instead they tried to finish it off but Shark was resilliant.  

I dont think they were "bull fighting" and sticking it with spears just for target practice.  

Anyway my vote is for MAN with a capital M!


----------



## Lostoutlaw (May 23, 2009)

Sharkfighter said:


> Everything in perspective and bow woman is dead wrong.  If you hunt with a bow and seriously wound a bear (or any animal)would you let it wander off to die?
> 
> Camera guy was not near guys with guns who were loading stuff on boat.  Spear guy goes back to help camera guy and puts himself betweeen camera guy and Shark.  All have experience in diving with sharks and are excellent at their craft.  THey hoped to avoid a fight.  Shark exhibits aggressive behavior and they shoot it.
> 
> ...



Dang good post I'll second this in a heartbeat


----------



## turtlebug (May 23, 2009)

Sharkfighter said:


> Everything in perspective and bow woman is dead wrong.  If you hunt with a bow and seriously wound a bear (or any animal)would you let it wander off to die?
> 
> Camera guy was not near guys with guns who were loading stuff on boat.  Spear guy goes back to help camera guy and puts himself betweeen camera guy and Shark.  All have experience in diving with sharks and are excellent at their craft.  THey hoped to avoid a fight.  Shark exhibits aggressive behavior and they shoot it.
> 
> ...



I have a name (maybe you should learn some respect and use it) and didn't I say I'd let it wander off to die. No, I make my shots count. End of story.

They are not HEROS, they are folks who were in an unfortunate situation, albeit they put themselves in it, but they are by no means HEROS or "DA MAN".  More like publicity hounds. 

But since it's posted twice..... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=352564


----------



## atwdmb (May 23, 2009)

Bottom line is that a human life is more valuable than the life of a shark, period.  If the shark exhibited even the slightest bit of aggressive behavior, the correct move was to end it - it did and they did.


----------



## Steve762us (May 23, 2009)

Amen, on the publicity hound call.

I deployed to combat several times with the US Army, and I can tell you that when anyone feels their life is at risk, the LAST thing you think of is taking pics or videos.

They shot the carp outta that fish, and after it was too weak to respond,  they posed by it for photos.

The one guy is practically holding the shark vertical at 1:45-1:50.

In the TV interview, they confirmed themselves as sensationalists--not sportsmen-- by claiming that they "only take what they can eat" and "kill for the table", but all they admitted to taking from that shark was  a few mouthfuls.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 24, 2009)

Steve762us said:


> Amen, on the publicity hound call.
> 
> I deployed to combat several times with the US Army, and I can tell you that when anyone feels their life is at risk, the LAST thing you think of is taking pics or videos.
> 
> ...




There was not photos or videos until the shark was not a threat anymore.

They killled the shark because is was a threat to a person, not to eat.  Their point was that this was an exception.

People are so judgmental over this.


----------



## Sharkfighter (May 24, 2009)

Steve762us said:


> Amen, on the publicity hound call.
> 
> I deployed to combat several times with the US Army, and I can tell you that when anyone feels their life is at risk, the LAST thing you think of is taking pics or videos.
> 
> ...



Steve, I have deployed several times also, just retired from Army, I have seen a LOT of combat footage where a REPORTER OR PHOTOGRAPHER kept shooting pics  or filming when stuff was HOT and the friendlies around them had the guns.  I think that was case here. Camera guy had no weapon  and spear guy protected him.  Then they had to finish it off.

I've grabbed a 5 ft shark by tail after hooking it and pulled it in boat and know what that fight is like.  My hat is off to the guy that keeps his cool underpressure and dispatches a 12 fter with a knife and spear gun while in water with it.   

Would i tell the story afterwards? Heck yes.  I caught a loggerhead turtle on line while bottom fishing at KC reef.  I felt bad for catching the turtle cause it wasnt something I wanted to do and i released it by cutting line as short as i could with least injury to turtle.  Did i brag that i Caught the turtle?  Heck yes to that also!  

I saw the video of the guys afterward and they definately felt the remorse for needing the kill not the high five rush and frat atmosphere of something they wanted to do.  THey werent TARGETING sharks for sport.  In an age when they are emasculating men at every turn i salute those guys.

Now having said that, and this being Memorial Day I salute Steve and all his fellow Combat Vets for their service. Especially those this Holiday honors.


----------



## Outdooralm (May 24, 2009)

Sharkfighter said:


> In an age when they are emasculating men at every turn i salute those guys.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 24, 2009)

Sharkfighter said:


> Everything in perspective and bow woman is dead wrong.  If you hunt with a bow and seriously wound a bear (or any animal)would you let it wander off to die?
> 
> Camera guy was not near guys with guns who were loading stuff on boat.  Spear guy goes back to help camera guy and puts himself betweeen camera guy and Shark.  All have experience in diving with sharks and are excellent at their craft.  THey hoped to avoid a fight.  Shark exhibits aggressive behavior and they shoot it.
> 
> ...





I agree, how in the world is it ok to shoot any other animal with a bow and it is acceptable to stalk and try to finish it off (which I agree is necessary) but some people think this is not the same thing.  Even the guy says 

"Once I shot it in the gills I felt a moral obligation to finish the job,’ says Craig.

‘I didn’t want it to go on any longer than it had to. I shot the fish like I would do any other fish and worked it up closer and did my best to kill it as humanely as possible.

‘I speared it in the gills which I knew would kill it and from that I tried to put a shaft into its brain as quickly as possible


----------



## REDFISH69 (May 25, 2009)

Turtlebug, I got your back on this one. This is ridiculous to say the least. Having killed many sharks myself(not anymore), this whole show was staged or at the very least, easily avoidable.  Think about it like this, you are eyeballing a shark, noting his actions, all the while moving to the surface to avoid danger. Now, the divers(3 or them) could easily have covered each other as they surfaced. As they surfaced, they could have taken aggressive action, only if necessary. If the shark makes up his mind to attack, then nothing short of a grenade is going to stop him from getting you. A spear is NOT going to phase him on the nose or anywhere else, if he is in attack mode. He was not in attack mode. 

      Another thing to remember is these guys are FREE DIVERS. That means they are under water for ONE Beath of air. So that means if they battled this shark for 2 hours, they had to constantly keep surfacing for air. Every time they surfaced they could have simply got out of the water.
This is just publicity seeking individuals who only hurt the sport of freediving and fishing altogether with this stunt.
    Sharks are the SUPREME ocean predator. They are very necessary to our world. It is only when we invade their world that humans get hurt or killed. I speak from experience, as I have the scars of a shark bite to show for my own incident with a much smaller shark, that DID attack me. There is NO question about the ATTACK mode of a shark. You will try to WALK ON WATER to get away from one. Give me a grenade or get out of the way. A spear gun,  , in attack mode-. Don't think so.
    This was a macho thing. I have free gaffed an 8ft Mako off the back of my boat, once when fishing out of Venice,LA. It was a rush, no doubt. He was eaten too. I also free gaffed a 6.5 ft Spinner shark the same day I was shark bitten,previously mentioned. The spinner required 2 more gaffs and 2 people to subdue him. He was eaten as well. I won't say I won't ever gaff a fish by the boat, but I surely have no plans to do so. In both cases, it was snap decisions to do so, and NO video camera was running. Not even a digital camera.
     I wonder if the boat they were fishing from had the HMS Permit required for ANYONE to keep a shark from federal waters. Most people don't even know they are legally required to have these permits, but they do.


This was a sham job, plain and simple.  Oh yeah, where is the blood in the water from the shark. No blood in any pics or video. Sharks do indeed BLEED Red.  No blood, means there is a lot more to this story than is filmed.



I hope each of you VETS have a special day today, as we remember our fallen brothers in arms. I am a Persian Gulf Vet, been out for 16 years, and just re enlisted in the Ga Army National Guard, last Thursday. I feel the need to do it again. Good day to everyone.


----------



## hummdaddy (May 25, 2009)

i  don't see any blood in the water from the sharks wounds from the spears, or anybody elses for that matter


----------



## WaltL1 (May 25, 2009)

Human nature is an interesting thing. So far I have seen about 5 different people all read the same story and then change the information given completely to suit their own feelings on the subject.


----------



## Paymaster (May 25, 2009)

There are some very stong feelings about this on both sides. Lets please not let it get personal.


----------



## REDFISH69 (May 25, 2009)

WaltL1 said:


> Human nature is an interesting thing. So far I have seen about 5 different people all read the same story and then change the information given completely to suit their own feelings on the subject.



 point being. Since we are all just typical people, could you give us a Professional Journalists account? Unbiased if you don't mind.  I see where nobody has changed info to suit their own feelings. I see 2 sides here, the ones who think the clowns are MACHO MEN, the other side thinking they are fraudalent showmen. It is really that simple. Stop trolling.


----------



## atwdmb (May 25, 2009)

REDFISH69 said:


> point being. Since we are all just typical people, could you give us a Professional Journalists account? Unbiased if you don't mind.  I see where nobody has changed info to suit their own feelings. I see 2 sides here, the ones who think the clowns are MACHO MEN, the other side thinking they are fraudalent showmen. It is really that simple. Stop trolling.



blah blah blah


----------



## WaltL1 (May 25, 2009)

REDFISH69 said:


> point being. Since we are all just typical people, could you give us a Professional Journalists account? Unbiased if you don't mind.  I see where nobody has changed info to suit their own feelings. I see 2 sides here, the ones who think the clowns are MACHO MEN, the other side thinking they are fraudalent showmen. It is really that simple. Stop trolling.


My unbiased opinion is based on the information given people are changing the story to fit how they feel about it. 
Although I hadnt even read your post i guess I struck a nerve. But since you are feeling frisky today I went ahead and read your post and find your gaffing sharks off the back of a boat without being in any kind of danger at all about a thousand times more disgusting than what you are bashing these guys for. At least someone was in danger in their story. Go back to the story, compare the information given to how you translated it and you'll see what Im talking about. Stop trolling. By the way the 3rd side which you dont see, which is the side I'm on is I'll take the info given at face value until I have information otherwise. And they said they felt remorsefull, you said you felt a rush. Macho man or fraudulent showman?


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 25, 2009)

REDFISH69 said:


> Turtlebug, I got your back on this one. This is ridiculous to say the least. Having killed many sharks myself(not anymore), this whole show was staged or at the very least, easily avoidable.  Think about it like this, you are eyeballing a shark, noting his actions, all the while moving to the surface to avoid danger. Now, the divers(3 or them) could easily have covered each other as they surfaced. As they surfaced, they could have taken aggressive action, only if necessary. If the shark makes up his mind to attack, then nothing short of a grenade is going to stop him from getting you. A spear is NOT going to phase him on the nose or anywhere else, if he is in attack mode. He was not in attack mode.
> 
> Another thing to remember is these guys are FREE DIVERS. That means they are under water for ONE Beath of air. So that means if they battled this shark for 2 hours, they had to constantly keep surfacing for air. Every time they surfaced they could have simply got out of the water.
> This is just publicity seeking individuals who only hurt the sport of freediving and fishing altogether with this stunt.
> ...




Dude give me a break,
You gaffed a shark and required 2 more gaffs and 2 people to help and you got a thrill.  A little over kill maybe or probablly, Thats more disturbing than what these guys did or said.  I have not read anything about tickets being issued so I would assume they had the proper permits.  Did you even watch or read the story


----------



## Sharkfighter (May 25, 2009)

REDFISH69 said:


> Another thing to remember is these guys are FREE DIVERS. That means they are under water for ONE Beath of air. So that means if they battled this shark for 2 hours, they had to constantly keep surfacing for air. Every time they surfaced they could have simply got out of the water.
> :



And again, they shot the shark with a speargun when it got aggressive.  Once you spear, bowshot, or gun shoot a creature you cant just leave it.  Sure they could have got out of water and let it swim off. That would have been the easy and safe WRONG.  Instead the did what is RIGHT at personal risk to themselves and stayed and tried to finish it off as quickly and humanely as possible.  

Now you can claim they were in no danger from the Shark before they shot it the first time.  I will take the word of experienced divers who have been in that situation many times.  

They say the shark turned threatening and have experience to know, how can anyone not in the situation claim that they werent threatened and what experience do you have DIVING with Sharks to back up your claims of non-threatening?  

I would rather be fishing or boating then writting this but family obligations and off shore waves are keeping me from getting out grrrrrrrrrrr.

Hope everyone has a great holiday.

Rob


----------



## WaltL1 (May 25, 2009)

REDFISH69 I was busy sparring with you and forgot to say THANK YOU for your service in the past and now. I am also a Vet (Marine Corps) and have the greatest respect for all of our men and women in the service. I dont think I'll be joining you gaffing any sharks but I gaurantee you if the doodoo ever hits the fan, I got your back.


----------



## REDFISH69 (May 25, 2009)

WaltL1 said:


> REDFISH69 I was busy sparring with you and forgot to say THANK YOU for your service in the past and now. I am also a Vet (Marine Corps) and have the greatest respect for all of our men and women in the service. I dont think I'll be joining you gaffing any sharks but I gaurantee you if the doodoo ever hits the fan, I got your back.



Thanks Walt. As for gaffing the Mako, I guess ic ould have thrown a bait in the water and caught him. Think about how close the Mako was to my boat for me to gaff him, and hold him up and slash his gills immediately with a dexter russell. I along with the guys aboard my boat ate this fish. he didn't wind up in a dump or wherever the Tiger shark did. The mako was a rush. It was a clean kill too. 

The spinner shark do not get their name from lounging on the bottom. we had chum all in the water trying to catch Tuna. All we had were hundreds of spinner sharks around the boat. The shark I gaffed came right to the boat, almost eating the pogies the time they hit the water. I wish I had not messed with him after I sunk the hook in him. I already had my right hand wrapped and bandaged from my earlier shark bite, that removed a chunk out of the palm of my hand.  The spinner shark went berzerk. Since I had pierced him pretty good in the gills and he was bleeding, I guess you guys would have rather me let him go. He was a legal fish,6.5 ft, and we ate him. We also caught several on rod & reels. All of those were eaten. Again, my 2 episodes didn't wind up the center of a thread on GON and elsewhere, and no cameras. 
   If you guys who think the divers were macho, that is fine. I think there are too many missing details.  Like No blood.

Walt, I got your back too, brother.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (May 25, 2009)

REDFISH69 said:


> Thanks Walt. As for gaffing the Mako, I guess ic ould have thrown a bait in the water and caught him. Think about how close the Mako was to my boat for me to gaff him, and hold him up and slash his gills immediately with a dexter russell. I along with the guys aboard my boat ate this fish. he didn't wind up in a dump or wherever the Tiger shark did. The mako was a rush. It was a clean kill too.
> 
> The spinner shark do not get their name from lounging on the bottom. we had chum all in the water trying to catch Tuna. All we had were hundreds of spinner sharks around the boat. The shark I gaffed came right to the boat, almost eating the pogies the time they hit the water. I wish I had not messed with him after I sunk the hook in him. I already had my right hand wrapped and bandaged from my earlier shark bite, that removed a chunk out of the palm of my hand.  The spinner shark went berzerk. Since I had pierced him pretty good in the gills and he was bleeding, I guess you guys would have rather me let him go. He was a legal fish,6.5 ft, and we ate him. We also caught several on rod & reels. All of those were eaten. Again, my 2 episodes didn't wind up the center of a thread on GON and elsewhere, and no cameras.
> If you guys who think the divers were macho, that is fine. I think there are too many missing details.  Like No blood.
> ...



Nobody ever said you did not have the right or should have let him go, all I am saying is what they decided to do was not WRONG they had just as much as a right as you did and they finished it off also.  Maybe there was no blood because they started filming after the THREAT was over but who cares.  They stuck it in the gills, knew it was going to die and finished it off.  

Happy Memorial Day
Gordon Jr


----------



## REDFISH69 (May 25, 2009)

Xtreme, and to anyone else concerned, I personally do not believe these guys were threatened, based on my observations from the details,pics, and video. I believe this was a staged show. I have not found the details on the Tiger Shark, that I was lookming for, but I thought they were one of the shark species considered endangered and protected.  I may be wrong on that.  

   My whole idea about this is, if they were in such danger, why do we have such a vivid video, pictures taken at angles to show off as much as possible. Also not the placement of the spears. The shooter was above the shark when he fired on him. The spears are at a downward angle.  I think it is terrible to kill this kind of huge shark for the thrill of it. If they indeed killed in self-defense, then cool by me. That just is simply not what I think happened here. I would think if you feel so threatened by a shark like the tiger, these guys would have gotten out of the water, gill shot or not. why would the guy get back in with a video camera instead of another spear gun to help his friend??

   Oh I know, they were fresh out of spears, and the camera just happened to be there. Come on guys, be honest with yourselves. No blood, the poses with knife in hand,vertical with the fish.  I think it sends a bad message for the Enviromentals to show the Messiah, and get sharks declared off limits.   I really hope they killed for their own survival, and not just the demise of such a magnificent animal.  The largest shark I ever got was roughly a 14 ft Hammerhead right near where these guys were, in the gulf. I caught a hammerhead at the midnight lump. I fought the fish for about 2 hours best I remember. I got him beside the boat, snapped a few pics, and cut the line. I did not feel the need to reach down there and remove the circle hook. I figure unless these free divers have not stumbled across him, he is still alive.  
     we all are entitled to our views, and some of us feel stronger than others. I am already fighting to stop the ban on red snapper and other bottom fish, and this kind of bad publicity does not help. Just look at all the negative comments from both of the links in the OP's. Many were from fishermen.  You guys have a nice week.


----------



## Outdooralm (May 25, 2009)

REDFISH69 said:


> I along with the guys aboard my boat ate this fish. he didn't wind up in a dump or wherever the Tiger shark did. The mako was a rush. It was a clean kill too.


Now how do you guys know that they didn't bring it home and eat it? They said they did eat a chunk on the boat to "pay Homage to the fish" (which as I said earlier that I don't agree with). So if someone who has that much respect for a animal ate a piece of it raw in the middle of the ocean, I would think, have a hard time just throwing it in a dumpster some where. How do you know that they didn't give it to someone else to eat? You know because if you watch the video he says that he dreaded killing it, and that he has a high respect for these animals. If you think about it really really hard you come to the conclusion that he did eat it or give it to someone else. And that he did not want to kill it. It was a life or death decision. He chose life. That is what I would have chosen. Smart move.

The whole thing about "he could have gotten to the boat in time to save the animal" could not have happened. If the shark was circling them and the boat is outside of this circle, and the sharks circles were getting smaller and smaller. Than I would not want to make any sudden move toward the boat. That might cause a sudden attack by the shark and that is what those guys were trying to keep from happening. 

The camera man did his job he took pictures. I mean he did not have a spear because he was the camera man. That is why the guy had to swim over there in the first place. 

Two people working on the shark could have been a dangerous think about all the thing's that could have gone BAD with two people working on it. One could have shot the other or many other bad things. Why does it matter if two took turns shooting 8 shafts into it instead of just one?IT DOESN'T.  I mean what if the other guy said "forget that I am not wrestling that thing". Or maybe they used it as a safety precaution. I mean what happens if the other guy gets attacked and cant defend himself? Somebody would need to get him out right? WHILE THE CAMARA GUY TOOK PICTURES YOU KNOW BECAUSE THATS HIS JOB.


----------



## REDFISH69 (May 26, 2009)

Outdooralm said:


> Now how do you guys know that they didn't bring it home and eat it? They said they did eat a chunk on the boat to "pay Homage to the fish" (which as I said earlier that I don't agree with). So if someone who has that much respect for a animal ate a piece of it raw in the middle of the ocean, I would think, have a hard time just throwing it in a dumpster some where. How do you know that they didn't give it to someone else to eat? You know because if you watch the video he says that he dreaded killing it, and that he has a high respect for these animals. If you think about it really really hard you come to the conclusion that he did eat it or give it to someone else. And that he did not want to kill it. It was a life or death decision. He chose life. That is what I would have chosen. Smart move.
> 
> The whole thing about "he could have gotten to the boat in time to save the animal" could not have happened. If the shark was circling them and the boat is outside of this circle, and the sharks circles were getting smaller and smaller. Than I would not want to make any sudden move toward the boat. That might cause a sudden attack by the shark and that is what those guys were trying to keep from happening.
> 
> ...



I can only refer to your signature at this point. Your father confused you.  I really don't have anything to add except that we all have our perception of what happened based on the info provided. You seem to want to take these guys words for what happened, and not take into account some missing details that should be present. That is fine. It may be just as they said. None of us were there. I just know some details seem to be missing, and that is what I base my opinion on.  If these guys were in such danger, kill shot or not, they would not have RISKED any more loss of life to get back in the water to finish the job. A human life is not worth making sure you make a humane kill. Any person who would get back in the water with an injured shark is a thoroughbred IDIOT.  Let me try a different perspective for you.   If you shot a 12 ft Grizzly bear in the neck with a 22lr, would you then try to fight him with a knife to make sure of a humane kill, or immediately leave the area as fast as possible? I can see no difference in the 2 scenarios, all things being equal. I just don't believe ALL THINGS WERE EQUAL. It just does not add up. I think it is bolonie.


----------



## REDFISH69 (May 26, 2009)

outdooralm-- WHILE THE CAMARA GUY TOOK PICTURES YOU KNOW BECAUSE THATS HIS JOB. 

If my job was to take pictures of 18 wheelers going down the road at 70 mph, I would not stand in front of them to do it. I hope you get my point.


----------



## deadend (May 26, 2009)

I cannot believe the armchair QBing from folks who have never been spearfishing.  Also cannot believe it from folks who are hunters and fishermen.  It is a fish.  Just like the ones you catch at the pond, only a different species.  I don't know of a single spearo that welcomes this type of encounter and all of the persons involved have very good reputations.  

Spearfishing is THE most ethical way to fish and results in selective harvest with no bycatch.  Can you say the same when you are dragging benthic species up from depth and releasing the undersize?  Even with proper venting the mortality rate is high.

I can visualize how the incident went down and I would have probably done the same thing.  

How about not judging.  How about coming down from your high horses.  How about not being devisive to your fellow sportsmen.


----------



## REDFISH69 (May 26, 2009)

deadend said:


> I cannot believe the armchair QBing from folks who have never been spearfishing.  Also cannot believe it from folks who are hunters and fishermen.  It is a fish.  Just like the ones you catch at the pond, only a different species.  I don't know of a single spearo that welcomes this type of encounter and all of the persons involved have very good reputations.
> 
> Spearfishing is THE most ethical way to fish and results in selective harvest with no bycatch.  Can you say the same when you are dragging benthic species up from depth and releasing the undersize?  Even with proper venting the mortality rate is high.
> 
> ...





I can visualize it too. These guys saw the shark from the boat, thumped their chests, jumped in the water whether to take pics or go after it, and so on. This is not a high horse that I ride from, but a realistic one. I will let you keep assuming that some of us who comment on this DO NOT have any diving or spear fishing experience.  This is not a judgement by anyone, but observations based on details either given or convienantly with held., for the sake of chest thumping.  Instead of thinking some of us are such devisive sportsmen, simply think of us as sportsmen who do not want to see AMMO given to the PEWKS & PETA. That is exactly what this kind of story does. Why do you MACHO MEN not see that?  

  Done with this one.


----------



## Sharkfighter (May 26, 2009)

REDFISH69 said:


> outdooralm-- WHILE THE CAMARA GUY TOOK PICTURES YOU KNOW BECAUSE THATS HIS JOB.
> 
> If my job was to take pictures of 18 wheelers going down the road at 70 mph, I would not stand in front of them to do it. I hope you get my point.




Redfish, I think your analogy leaves out more details then the spearfishing guys story.  Did you actually read the article AND watch and LISTEN to the full video?

The camera man was in water filming some squid (after having filmed the guys spearfishing for tuna).  The shark appeared near him, he kept filming as he was not near the boat.

As to your analogy to the grizly the difference is they did not shoot it with the equivalent of a 22 LR.  They shot it with a weapon that was capable of stopping that species and size.  

Now if i had a 22 shooting small game and Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- off a griz, I am getting out of area and reporting it.  If I had a weapon capable of killing the griz and shot it, I am not going to leave the wounded animal.  I know some folks bow hunt for bears.  If they wound but dont kill the bear do they run back to their cars?

Im taking part in a shark fishing tourny in a week.  We will release all our catches unless i get a nice size Atlantic Sharpnose (inside 3 mi line) which I may keep to eat.

Hopefully most released will live.  If not, well circle of life.  Oh and rest assured I will have pics to post.  

Rob


----------



## REDFISH69 (May 26, 2009)

Sharkfighter said:


> Redfish, I think your analogy leaves out more details then the spearfishing guys story.  Did you actually read the article AND watch and LISTEN to the full video?
> 
> The camera man was in water filming some squid (after having filmed the guys spearfishing for tuna).  The shark appeared near him, he kept filming as he was not near the boat.
> 
> ...



ROB-- They shot it with a weapon that was capable of stopping that species and size.  


Really, I couldn't tell from the other spears sticking in his head. Oh and why the need to finish him off by fighting him with a knife?  Come on man. Why do you guys not see this for what it is? You can make all the excuses for them you want to. IMO, there is no excuse I have heard that makes sense with the details given.
   I may fish the same tourney as you mentioned. I know right now where I can go and put a 100lb Spinner in the boat. If I feel the need, I will kill him and eat him should I get one of that size. I won't glorify it with video and all that carp, and some lame story of self preservation. I simply do not believe their story.


----------



## WaltL1 (May 26, 2009)

LOL! REDFISH69 are you still fighting this battle? Nobody is arguing your right to not believe the story. I think what we are having trouble with is you keep saying things like 4 guys, armed with howitzers, were out hunting sharks to kill so they can make millions off the proceeds. The rest of us are reading one unarmed camera man got seperated while filming squid and his buddy armed himself and went to his unarmed friends aid and felt it necessary in his professional opinion to shoot the shark to protect his friend and himself. Once they wounded the shark they chose to finish the job instead of letting it wander off to die a slow death. Thats why we are having a hard time seeing it the way you do. You may be absolutely right but if you are its a lucky guess not because of the information provided. I havent heard anybody make excuses for these guys. All Im hearing is we are reading and hearing the story differently than you are. Why finish him off with a knife? I dont know, did they run out of spears? Why did it take more than 1 spear to kill him? I dont know, maybe 1 spear doesnt always kill a 12 foot Tiger shark? Why did this all get filmed? I dont know but im guessing because it happened to a camera man who already had a camera and was filming a documentary? Would jumping to conclusions and crucifying these professional cameramen and spearfishers without more facts help or hurt our case with PETA as you stated above? That one I do know. Your mind is made up they pruposely murdered this shark and most of our minds are made up that there is no evidence of that yet so Im doubting there will be an agreement on this.


----------



## deadend (May 26, 2009)

REDFISH69 said:


> I can visualize it too. These guys saw the shark from the boat, thumped their chests, jumped in the water whether to take pics or go after it, and so on. This is not a high horse that I ride from, but a realistic one. I will let you keep assuming that some of us who comment on this DO NOT have any diving or spear fishing experience.  This is not a judgement by anyone, but observations based on details either given or convienantly with held., for the sake of chest thumping.  Instead of thinking some of us are such devisive sportsmen, simply think of us as sportsmen who do not want to see AMMO given to the PEWKS & PETA. That is exactly what this kind of story does. Why do you MACHO MEN not see that?
> 
> Done with this one.



For a man "done with this one" you sure are active on the subject trying to defend your accusations.

Every couple of years a spearfishing incident similar to this happens and makes the news.  Instead of the Holier Than Thou's expressing gladness that a human life wasn't lost they demonize the diver and side with the shark.  It is a sad state of affairs we are in when personal defense is criminalized and a dangerous predator is given the nod.  I choose to dive and in doing so I choose to dive with predators.  However, I will defend myself if need be and will not ask permission from the cyber-police before I do so.  

Please, in the interest of redeeming your hypocrisy never take a fish again.


----------



## thomas gose (May 26, 2009)

If that would have been me killing that shark with nothing but sharp objects im sorry but everybody would have heard me scream im the baddest man on the planet. i would have "thumped" my chest and had shark steaks for the next year. i cant say i blame the man because if im in the water with a 12 foot tiger shark postureing me im not gonna wait and see if it bites me before i react. By the way Thank You to all you boys who fought and still fight for me and my country!!!!!!!!


----------

